# How Can I Build Mass.



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi im 16 years of age, 5"10, and 10.7stones (149.8lbs), i have been doing weight training for over a year with very little difference, i have only increased size about 1inch, i don't know what im doing wrong, but could i have advice on how i can grow bigger in muscle and put on more mass, i eat about 7times a day.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What exactly is your diet.

What is your training routine

any other stats like your lifts, bodyfat etc.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Good god thats a massive sig! Erm..what are the 7 meals consisting off?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

aye if i counted i eat about 19 times a day, only 6of those meals mean something though, what are the 7 meals and what quantities of food within?


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

My work out routine is

Monday: Chest & Triceps

Workout Schedule:

Dumbbell Bench Press 4 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell Flys 2 sets of 8 reps

Barbell Bench Press 4 sets of 10, 8, 8, 6 reps

Incline Bench Press 3 sets of 8, 8, 6 reps

Decline Bench Press 3 sets of 8, 8, 6 reps

Chest Dips 4 sets Max reps

Dumbbell Pullover 5 sets of 10-12 reps

Tricep Extension 4 sets of 10, 8, 8, 6 progressively adding weight

Tricep Dip 3 sets of 10. Weighted if possible.

Tricep Bench Dip 3 sets of 8 reps

Close Grip Bench Press 5 sets of 8 reps

Close Grip Bench Press 1 set of 20 reps

EZ Bar, Lying Tricep Extension 5 sets of 8 reps

EZ Bar, Lying Tricep Extension 1 set of 20 reps

Tricep Pushdown, (hands 8-10" apart) 5 sets of 8 reps

Tricep Pushdown, (hands 8-10" apart) 1 set of 20 reps

French press (barbell) 6 sets of 6-10 reps

Tuesday: Back & Biceps

Workout Schedule:

Chin Up 2 sets of 8 reps

Wide grip pull ups 4 sets of MAX reps

One Arm Dumbbell Row 3 sets of 8 reps

Bent Over Barbell Row 4 sets of 10 reps

T-bar rows 3 sets of 10 reps

Lat Pull Down 3 sets of 10, 10, 8

Superset lat pull down 4 sets of 10 reps

Standing Barbell Curl 5 sets of 12,10,8, 8, 6

Standing Barbell Curl 1 set of 20

Preacher Curl 3 sets of 8, 8, 6 using a close grip with EZ bar

Incline Dumbbell Curl 5 sets of 12-14

Incline Dumbbell Curl 1 set of 20

Concentration Curl 2 sets of 10

Thursday: Shoulders

Workout Schedule:

Machine Shoulder Press 3 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell Reverse Fly 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Military Press 4 sets of 10 reps

Seated barbell presses 6 x 6-10

Rear-delt lateral raises 5 x 6-10

Cable lateral raises 5 x 10-12

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 2 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell Shrugs 3 sets of 8 reps

Upright Row 2 sets of 10 reps

Standing Wrist Curl 4 sets of 10 reps

Barbell Wrist Curl 4 sets of 10 reps

One Arm Lateral Raise 3 sets of 12 reps

Standing bench press 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Forearms:

Wrist curls (forearms on knees) - 4 sets, 10 reps

Reverse barbell curls - 4 sets, 8 reps

Wright roller machine - to failure

Friday: Legs

Workout Schedule:

Squat 5 sets of 10, 8, 8, 6, 4 (last set real heavy with spotter)

Leg press 6 x 8-12

Leg Extension 4 x 12 reps

Leg Curl 4 x 10 reps

Standing Calf Raise 4 sets of 10 reps

Seated calf Raise 2 sets of 10 reps

Barbell lunges 5 x 15

I usually work out with heavy weights.

My eating routine is

Morning (meal 1) Sandwich

Meal 2 : Banana + little snack

Meal 3 : Pasta + Chicken leg or breast

Meal 4 : Banana + Little Snack

Meal 5 : Sandwich

Meal 6 : Pasta with chicken/ Chapati with meat or chicken/ pasta mash chicken/ pizza

Meal 7 : Sandwich + little snack

My sandwiches are either meat sandwiches or cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

that is one big workout mate!!

i do about a third of that!

i would drop alot out of that

dont use BB, DB and cables all in one day for one muscle group

pick one, and then use the other the week after and so on mate

you must be using alot of energy, do less and lift heavier

as for the diet, you need alot more

breakfast, have something more...breakfastty..  like some oats, protein shake and a banana or something

what are the 'snacks'? seeds, nuts or crisps and all that stuff?

what quantities of meat are you having buddy?

i would totally up the carbs and protein, thats why you are not gaining, potatos and chicken breast, rice etc

whats you pre workout meal and your post work meal mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

also no deadlifts? they are the mother of all lifts


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Not much protein at a quick look.


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

lol well my snacks are mostly crisps or donuts or cakes, but im not sure about the quantity of meat, and thanks for the tip on my routine lol ill cut down on it.

on the days i work out, i have a whey protien in the morning with my breakfast and once after i've worked out.


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

you are massively overtraining. For chest, back, shoulders and legs pick 2 exercises or 3 max and do 4 sets of each with the heaviest weight you can handle for 6 to 10 reps. For arms pick 1 or 2 exercises for the same reps. Wrok each bodypart every 5 or 6 days.

Also you need to eat more. If you are not gaining weight it is because you are not eating enough. Keep eating more and more until you weight starts going up. If you still cant gain weight start drinking calories through shakes. The quality of your weight gain will depend on the quality of the cals you are consuming.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Your training program is huge, have a look at my journal and see how simple my training program is. Cut down to the main compound movements and stick to them:

Deadlift

Squats

Bench press

Shoulder press

Dips

Pull ups

As for your diet banana and snacks are not enough, next to no protein and complex carbs. Try protein bars or protein shakes as a minimum or prep some quality proteins and carbs, meat, fish, pasta, rice, eggs etc. I am by no means a success story but i have put on about 8kg keeping it simple and eating alot of protein and carbs.


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks guys i will use your advice and see how well it helps thanks


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

The Undertaker said:


> My eating routine is
> 
> Morning (meal 1) Sandwich
> 
> ...


That is a lot of working out and very little good quality food eaten, that would be why you arent growing my friend 

The good thing is that you have asked the question as to your lack of gains, so you now need to ask



> "what can I change to gain more lean muscle mass"


 

There are more experienced members on the board than myself who can assist you with that :beer:

welcome and good luck


----------

